# Black donor?



## Jiks (Nov 16, 2010)

There seem to be shortage of black donors in the UK. Anyone know of clinics with black donors inUK and outside? Thanks


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you looking for donor eggs or sperm?


----------



## Eheigl (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Jiks,

Look up Xytex.  Their products are acceptable for use in the UK.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hello the Lister had a few as I remember from the last open evening I attended it might be worth a try


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Jiks,

We're having the same problem finding black donors.  If you haven't already done so, you might like to try looking on the London sperm bank website or the European Sperm bank.  The options are very limited, but its a start.  We're looking to start tx via the NHS, so it'll be interesting to see if there are any suitable black donors on the NHS donor list.

Let me know how you get on!  

P


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jik,

Try Serum thread in Athens, no waiting list.

Best of luck
Barbxxxx


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi

Not sure if you are looking for eggs or sperm but I am mixed race and CRM London found me a match within about 9 months. It was successful and I now have a 1 year old little boy.

Good luck with your search

Rusty


----------



## musee146 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi,

Maybe try IVF clinics in Ghana, West Africa where they might have a good supply of black donors for both sperm and eggs.  

musee


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Lots of black donors on co-parenting/donor forums, good luck! x


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

South Africa...  Nurture, Baby2Mom, Global Egg Donors, EDSA, etc etc... there are more agencies out there and level of care is very high...

Good luck,

D


----------



## Samantha2012 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi

For black donor sperm, try calling up Brighton Fertilty on 01273 620165. When I spoke to them, they did mention they have donor sperm from various ethnicities including Black and Asian

If you're using a clinic overseas, I think they can also ship the sperm to your clinic too

Regards
Samantha


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Samantha

Do you work for the clinic?  It is just both of your two posts are giving exactly the same information but different ethnicity.  

Sue


----------

